# Fitness or Activity Trackers?



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I am wondering if any of you wear activity trackers on a daily basis. How do you find them in general? I am thinking of getting one and the more reviews I read, the more I can't decide which one to buy. Also, I thought about why we couldn't just use our expensive smartphones and Google Fit app for the same purpose? I don't get it....the only thing is that I wouldn't wear my phone to sleep. Other than that, what's the diff? Why spend $100 to $200 on a Fitbit when your phone does the same thing and you already paid $800 for your phone? 

Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

Er well my phone is free on a contract. I'm a runner and swimmer; the fitness trackers are my heart and breathing rates.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

I did wear a Nike Fuelband for more than a year. This is because a) I'm still on an Iphone 5 w/o tracker and b) because you don't always (but admittedly mostly) your phone. The black fuelband is rather discrete. 

Other than that, the phone will do nicely. 

Got lazy by the way, took it off. Need to start again.


----------

